

Show HN: HouseQuest – London rental search made easy for busy professionals - ceeK
http://www.housequest.co.uk

======
JazCE
it really needs a demo page. I'm not in the market for a house right now, so i
don't really want to fill my email data in as i think i'll probably get
spammed.

otherwise... you may be ahead of the curve... i think services like zoopla and
rightmove and this can only go so far because the UGC is generally terrible.
There are certainly estate agents that are more digitally inclined such as
themodernhouse.net and
[http://www.urbanspaces.co.uk/](http://www.urbanspaces.co.uk/) but to really
tackle this problem you have to be an estate agent rather than a 3rd party
tool to other estate agents.

~~~
ceeK
Thanks for the feedback - we understand the need for a demo page or similar,
so we'll get onto that.

I definitely agree. It appears that all of the problems, from a buyers side at
least, stem from estate agents themselves. Given that London especially is a
seller's market, we feel improving the buyers experience a good entry into
solving the problem as a whole, especially for busy professionals who usually
have money but not time.

Websites like MoveBubble (www.movebubble.com) are quite interesting. They
essentially remove the estate agent all together (or perhaps became one in
essence). I feel it may be difficult to create simply another market and
expect both sides to comply.

------
morganwilde
I don't get it, do I have to pay you for this service? It's not at all clear
from the website.

~~~
ceeK
Hi Morgan! The curation is free, handling estate agent calls, including
arranging viewings, is paid after a 2 day trial (£9.99 for 2 weeks). This will
allow you to simply click "Arrange viewing" and we'll take over.

The free version will simply show you the agency details, and you will have to
call yourself during their working hours.

